

Dropbox and Similar Services Can Sync Malware - astaire
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/518506/dropbox-and-similar-services-can-sync-malware/

======
aroch
I believe the correct response is: "No shit, Sherlock.".

It is particularly surprising that software/services built to _sync stuff_ can
actually sync stuff?

